# MOBO - ASUS or Gigabyte or MSI



## robotsmani (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is the components i have and need to buy mobo+procy+ram. So suggest me the good Z68 mobo. i am confused with asus&msi&gb. Also the GEN3 is required?


  Components | PC1 
CPU | Intel i5 2500k (Decided. Yet to buy)
CPU Cooler | Not now  
GPU |MSI Cyclone R6850 PE/OC  
Mother Board|?
RAM |Gskill Ripjaws 2x4GB(Decided. Yet to buy). Any better option? 
PSU | Corsair GS600 
Case |Cooler Master Elite 430 Black 
Monitor | 
BenQ G2420HD - 10k

HDD | Seagate 1TB+500GB  
Sound Card |Not Required 
DVD Writer |
Asus 24X DVD RW-1k 

Game Pad| Microsoft XBOX wired 
KB+Mouse |Microsoft Wireless Combo + Logitech G400 Gaming Mouse
Thanks,
Mani


----------



## chintan786 (Dec 19, 2011)

first Preference is MSI, 2nd Giga and ASUS last.

Reason
Rashi Peripheral... Asus customer care sucks.


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Dec 19, 2011)

For ram buddy the second option for u is

Flipkart: Corsair 4 GB DDR3: Ram 

   so in future u will add a second 4 GB stick module to Ur gear


----------



## Tenida (Dec 19, 2011)

All the brand mentioned above has almost  same  build quality .But here in India msi provides the best after sales service for their product...then gigabyte.But Rashi provides really bad service in most of the state except chennai and bhubeneswer.....so i will say you should consider msi
Btw. Whats your budget for motherboard?
And for ram gskill ripjaws x will be the best bet  whereas .vengence has comtibility issue with installing most of the air cooler in z68 boards.


----------



## max_snyper (Dec 19, 2011)

^^if you are looking for a budget area then go for 
**biostar z68 series
if 10~12k money is just lying around then go for 
**asus z68-v,msi z68-gd65.
if 12~15k money...and you want the best(dual gpu and stuff),then go for 
**asus z68v-pro,gigabyte z68-ud4,msi z68-gd80.

And about gen3....i was in the same pudding....but if you are buying 2500k you are likely to be running this setup for more than 1 year and till then ivy bridge would be old enough(intel would be ready with new platform).
you cannot use gen3 gpus until you plug ivy bridge into mobo.

Now in India gen3 boards are very rare...it will take another month to get the better deal...then to dollar/rupee ratio taken into account,all that stuff its gonna be costly proposition...if you are ok with it then wait else u can go with any z68 mobo avaliable now.
the choice is yours...!


----------



## dibya_kol (Dec 19, 2011)

off topic : asus, msi or gigabyte provide 3 years warranty but what about the warranty of biostar z68 mobo ? I am unable to find proper info for indian products.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 19, 2011)

A Big NO to anything serviced by Rashi....

So don't think about ASUS...... Go with MSI or Gigabyte.. They have good service...


----------



## robotsmani (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks guys....Budget is 10-12k for the MOBO. The system used for gaming, movies and multitask like watch movie and game together(i have eyefinity).

Currently i am using ASUS P5B VM which was running 5years flawlessly. Me too leaning towards ASUS but heard about the bad A.S.S. So little worrying.



max_snyper said:


> ^^if you are looking for a budget area then go for
> **biostar z68 series
> if 10~12k money is just lying around then go for
> **asus z68-v,msi z68-gd65.
> ...



If ASUS what are the diff between these three - ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z-12.2k or ASUS P8Z68-V-12.5k/ASUS P8Z68-V PRO-13.8k

If MSI 
diff between msi z68-gd65 or msi z68-gd80.

If Gigabyte gigabyte z68-ud4 or any other option

So if i want to upgrade the AMD 7xxx series GPU then i have to upgrade the IVB? If yes i don't buy the GEN 3s

Are you sure the dollar/rupee ratio will normalise within a month?

I have no hurry, but i am worrying the price increase which going high day by day. so that i have bought the monitor, cabinet, dvd rw, PSU last week.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 19, 2011)

Superheart - Asus & Gigabyte boards are more reliable than msi...


----------



## Tenida (Dec 19, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Superheart - Asus & Gigabyte boards are more reliable than msi...



How can be Asus and gigabyte is more reliable than *MSI?*
Any proof?

I am saying because i've used MSI P45 Neo3 Fr for past 4+ years...lots of my friend still  using boards (OLD chipset from Intel/AMD) from MSI for past 6 years  without any issue.You can also ask Cilus who have used many motherboards from MSI(without any issue)
*I think 6 Years+ life is reliable enough for MSI boards....*


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 19, 2011)

Tenida - Hey, anytime I buy something, I do take a look at newegg's feedback from users who have actually used the product, 
and what component has recieved how many eggs and why?!

So at newegg generally users are having better experience with Asus and gigabyte instead of msi...


----------



## Tenida (Dec 19, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Tenida - Don't take it personally dude!



Its OK buddy


----------



## Skud (Dec 19, 2011)

Have used only 2 brands over a decade of computing - Intel & Gigabyte. Can't comment.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 19, 2011)

i have used Asus , Gigabyte and Intel.. 

Asus i think is worst... And more pathetic is its RMA... (Rashi peripherals) A big NO to ASUS in my opinion.
Gigabyte and Intel both are good in comparision to Asus.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 19, 2011)

Tenida - No issues man... 

Although an interesting fact is that most overclockers going subzero on Phenom II were using 790FXA-GD70....
according to hwbot..

just sharing figures..


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 20, 2011)

stop this A vs B vs C. all these are leading board manufacturers & makes quality as well as crap boards. just choose wisely instead of generalizing.

newegg is a source of valuable info if nothing else. MSI have VRM problem, Asus have RMA problem, gigabyte mainly suffers from ram incompitability & sometimes reboots indefinitely (in my case).


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 20, 2011)

Sam - yeah, that is not right.. MSI doesn't have VRM issues, Asus issues are specific to cities(like in my city u can get an asus board RMA'ed in 5 hours). About Gigabyte - see QVL before buying ram next time?? 

and btw... u told us not to generalize then u generalized about all three - A, B & C.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 20, 2011)

those are the main problems with these 3 manufacturers but then we can't stop suggesting them completely. most of the time a bios update fixes the gigabyte problem. about MSI, better as sorcerer. vrm getting damaged is common (most likely the lowend boards). about asus, its rashi & its a risk one have to take. 

so check newegg rating & comments and stay clear of the ones that are known to have problems.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 20, 2011)

Regarding MSI and VRM problems, have a look at this "sample thread":

*www.overclock.net/t/943109/about-vrms-mosfets-motherboard-safety-with-125w-tdp-processors

There are way too many MSI products there to be considered fluke or defective units. I'd seriously advise people to not buy MSI unless it's either a very high end board or you don't plan on overclocking.

Another thread:

Why I'll NEVER buy another MSI product again. - Guru3D.com Forums

You're not seeing MSI get a good rep there. However, I still recommend MSI as VFM mobos provided you won't push the OC since the features are good and performance is competitive.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 20, 2011)

how much is the cost of x box 360 wired controller mentored in the first post?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2011)

Lionking, maybe the higher end Asus mobo have slightly better build quality but their After-Sales service really sucks, n all due to Rashi. Check the RMA watch thread and you'll find thousands of complain present over there.
I personally used all the major brands' products and bulid quality wise I'll go with a samely priced Gigabyte motherboard. But if you consider RMA service, MSI is one of the best and it is one of the main deciding factors for people who wanna build up a system for long run, not mainly for applying tweaks and test it.
At a budget 10K to 11K, my pick will be MSI Z68A-GD55 or GD65 respectively.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 20, 2011)

cilus gigabyte service example -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/133227-rma-experience-thread-6.html#post1544111


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2011)

Jas, read my post properly. I've said:


> bulid quality wise I'll go with a samely priced Gigabyte motherboard.



So from where you are getting the RMA thing? That is personal preference for build quality wise, not by After-sales service.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 20, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> Regarding MSI and VRM problems, have a look at this "sample thread":
> 
> About VRMs & Mosfets / Motherboard Safety with 125W+ TDP processors
> 
> ...



*I'd seriously advise people to not buy MSI unless it's either a very high end board or you don't plan on overclocking. *

WRONG, MSI 790FX-GD70 was the most used board for Phenom II, by overclockers according to hwbot.org!!!

*You're not seeing MSI get a good rep there. However, I still recommend MSI as VFM mobos provided you won't push the OC since the features are good and performance is competitive.*

Honestly, I don't know about MSI boards in the lower end so I just wont comment here. Although I hear there a 3500/- 880G board from MSI - I wonder what is that like??! 



Cilus said:


> Lionking, maybe the higher end Asus mobo have slightly better build quality but their After-Sales service really sucks, n all due to Rashi. Check the RMA watch thread and you'll find thousands of complain present over there.
> I personally used all the major brands' products and bulid quality wise I'll go with a samely priced Gigabyte motherboard. But if you consider RMA service, MSI is one of the best and it is one of the main deciding factors for people who wanna build up a system for long run, not mainly for applying tweaks and test it.
> At a budget 10K to 11K, my pick will be MSI Z68A-GD55 or GD65 respectively.



I've had very good experience with Asus with mid and high end boards both... Gigabyte boards are pretty much the same quality as Asus.
MSI - never used. but for 10-11k dude - buy gigabyte or asus!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Jas, read my post properly. I've said:
> 
> 
> So from where you are getting the RMA thing? That is personal preference for build quality wise, not by After-sales service.



cilus you said 'msi has one of best service', and i wanted to indicate GBT service is also good


----------



## Tenida (Dec 20, 2011)

*Increasing failure rate of ASUS motherboard*
Increasing failure rate of ASUS motherboard - Motherboard Processor & RAM

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Forum- P6X58D Prem Boot Failure: "Mem OK" LED Stays Red
*vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?board...3&id=20090923200045453&page=1&SLanguage=en-us

*forums.techarena.in/motherboard-processor-ram/1417569.htm
*forums.techarena.in/motherboard-processor-ram/1362039.htm
*forums.techarena.in/motherboard-processor-ram/1135050.htm
*www.tomshardware.com/forum/301528-30-memory-trouble-asus
*www.tomshardware.com/forum/296470-30-asus-f1a75-mobo
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Many of them here complaining about the quality of MSI boards.....i want mention one thing ....if any msi boards gets faulty, MSI service center will provide you a new board within 1 week or so....its called top class service.But what will we do when *ASUS motherboard gets faulty????*Infact Rashi peripheral don't  have the appropriate processor and psu to test the motherboard.Ask* ithehappy *about this
 Although I have also experience Rashi service before and i know about their rubbish A.S.S.

For low end quality concern ....i will ask everyone to visit Rashi peripheral you see how many ASUS low end motherboard gets faulty.I have seen that's why i am telling.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> For low end quality concern ....i will ask everyone to visit Rashi peripheral you see how many ASUS low end motherboard gets faulty.I have seen that's why i am telling.



visited a msi centre ever?


----------



## lordirecto (Dec 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> For low end quality concern ....i will ask everyone to visit Rashi peripheral you see how many ASUS low end motherboard gets faulty.I have seen that's why i am telling.



I can vouch you on this one. As I recently went to a branch of Rashi Peripherals in Coimbatore, to claim a warranty for my G500 mouse. I must say they got stacks of low end motherboard dumped in their office, which shocked me when the service rep said that they were all faulty.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> visited a msi centre ever?



Yes........visited to rma my friend's 8600gt....at tirupati enterprise....now it changed to  digicomp pvt ltd.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 20, 2011)

^hows the situation there?

And those asus low end include h61, h67 too or previous chipsets?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 20, 2011)

Re: MOBO - ASUS or Gigabyte or MSI


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 20, 2011)

Tenida your siggy should mention 1100VA or 1.1KVA


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 20, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Superheart - Asus & Gigabyte boards are more reliable than msi...



Where did I say anything about realiability...

No comapny make bad product.. It is about After sale service...... 

We all have suffered with Rashi.... Hence it is better to stay away from anything serviced by Rashi......


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2011)

JAS, I went to MSI Service Center to change my faulty 890GXM-GD65 board. They took the board and replaced it within 10 days. The service guys are well eductaed regarding what they are doing. They have very good test setup too, for example they are using Corsair GS600 to test high end products like the Gfx cards. They are also service provider of INTEl in BBSR and ask Vickybat about the experience. There is no such queue of angry people standing in the gate. And in Rashi, when I've received the XFX 6870 after 3 months of waiting, I asked them to test it...God, they don't even have a PSU except the Frontech 450W one n unable to simply run it. I hope you got the picture now.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> JAS, I went to MSI Service Center to change my faulty 890GXM-GD65 board. They took the board and replaced it within 10 days. The service guys are well eductaed regarding what they are doing. They have very good test setup too, for example they are using Corsair GS600 to test high end products like the Gfx cards. They are also service provider of INTEl in BBSR and ask Vickybat about the experience. There is no such queue of angry people standing in the gate. And in Rashi, when I've received the XFX 6870 after 3 months of waiting, I asked them to test it...God, they don't even have a PSU except the Frontech 450W one n unable to simply run it. I hope you got the picture now.



ok thanks for info cilus. 

BTW so how was your card tested?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok thanks for info cilus.
> 
> BTW so how was your card tested?



Didn't get you.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 20, 2011)

*Another experience with MSI*
When I purchased the MSI P45 neo3fr in 30th December, 2008, after assembling on the nextday i saw that the front panel audio panel is not working.ASAP i contacted the shop whom i purchased the motherboard(Vedant Computer)...they send me to trirupati enterprize along with one service guy from the shop.After testing the board the service technician from tirupati replaced the motherboard on the same day.Yes you heard it right.Later i found that the first motherboard was absolutely   fine....actually local cabinet's front panel audio is not compatible with realtek HD Audio.*See this kind of after-sales service makes the brand from better to best.*

*Here's the proof*
*i.imgur.com/P35ob.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Didn't get you.



i mean no appropriate psu.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2011)

^^ They were unable to test it and ask me to come back if the card does not work in my system. Who is gonna pay the fair for multiple going and coming to their nasty service center without any fault from my side?


----------



## robotsmani (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh...scary....about ASUS A.S.S. So OK i will SKIP the ASUS.

Now.. MSI and Gigabyte. Models? Any comparision links? 

Even i saw in the S P Road shops are suggest the MSI and Gigabyte. I thought they want sell the old stocks. 

But one thing i noticed is the MSI and Gigabyte boxes are very attractive(marketing stuff) than ASUS


----------



## Tenida (Dec 20, 2011)

At your budget i will suggest you for MSI Z68A-GD55(B3) or MSI Z68A-GD65(B3).
Check *here*


----------



## Skud (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't seen much positive reviews of Gigabyte Z68 mobos. Better stick with MSI if you don't want to risk ASUS.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 20, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> I can vouch you on this one. As I recently went to a branch of Rashi Peripherals in Coimbatore, to claim a warranty for my G500 mouse. I must say they got stacks of low end motherboard dumped in their office, which shocked me when the service rep said that they were all faulty.



Yeah that's because asus sells a looooooooooooooot of 680i/G41 everyday.... hence the no. of damaged boards is more than msi or gb but the % error is lesser than both coz msi/gb are not selling as much as asus at all!!!!!!


----------



## robotsmani (Dec 20, 2011)

What is the major diff between these two MSI Z68A-GD55(B3) or MSI Z68A-GD65(B3). At their site didn't find any diff.


----------



## max_snyper (Dec 20, 2011)

Having hectic RMA process that does not mean the company is bad....
Which in that case ASUS produces quality products.....
why would you face service centers if your product doesnt have any faults?
By far haven't seen an big disaster happening with any three of the companies(asus,msi,gigabyte) other than gigabyte/asrock (gen3) feud....

Again the choice is your to choose which company's motherboard u want.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 21, 2011)

z68-u4 seems nice..


----------



## Tenida (Dec 21, 2011)

I think this review will help the op
Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD5 : Round-Up: Four Z68 Motherboards From $220 To $280


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 21, 2011)

Tenida - ure right - asus is the best!!


----------



## Tenida (Dec 21, 2011)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Tenida - ure right - asus is the best!!


Out of 10


Brand|product quality|After sales service|Total
Asus|9.5|1.5|11
MSI|9|10|19
Gigabyte|9|9|18Now i think its clear which brand  is good and best


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 21, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Out of 10
> 
> 
> Brand|product quality|After sales service|Total
> ...



Totally get it now... Gigabyte then Asus then MSi!!


----------



## Tenida (Dec 21, 2011)

And i have not said asus is the best  asus sucks in india
Gigabyte/msi/asrock/evga/intel and then the asus 
Asus will be best if it changes its service center from rashi to digicomp/neoteric/tirupati


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Dec 21, 2011)

And i have not said asus is the best  asus sucks in india
Gigabyte/msi/asrock/evga/intel and then the asus 
Asus will be best if it changes its service center from rashi to digicomp/neoteric/tirupati

Tenida - yaar honestly, in Indore service goes like this - Asus, MSI, Gigabyte(but this has been so for only past 3 months b4 that Gigabyte was right up there with asus), EVGA, Intel.

ASRock dont sell here....!! 

If you compare products only - Asus > Gigabyte > MSI ...?

Although some MSI boards do surprise me - 790FX-GD70(7040MHz PIIX4965) is one example.... Z68-GD80 also seems to be better than Gigabyte option here.... but these are only 2 examples... exceptions are always there kinda thing... overall msi quality is still dismal....


----------



## robotsmani (Dec 24, 2011)

Decided to buy the MSI Z68A GD65. Went to S P Road today not available. Jainex told that he will arrange it for monday. It is 11k+

@Tenida, What are the main diff in GD65 and GD80? Is GD 65 is having the Dual CMOS? How is your GD80? 

In this model i liked the switch for onboard GPU and PCI GPU and Dual CMOS. I am not sure of these features in ASUS or Gigabye

For ASUS, asked Golcha, he is having the v/vpro Gen3 only and told that the v/vpro stopped production, the Gen3 is costly its 15K+ so not buying the ASUS

Any Gigabyte models equivalent to above?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 25, 2011)

@lionking-You are forgetting about the after-sales-support thing.Asus doesn't have good after-sales support in most of the location in India.So i am suggesting board from MSI/Gigabyte.And another thing not everyone overclock pc like crazy....





> (790FX-GD70(7040MHz PIIX4965)


.They use their pc for many purpose other than crazy overclocking....If you want to overclock like crazy then  their are motherboard for that purpose too like MSI Big Bang marshall,Asus Maximus IV

And don't blame the motherboard manufacture for  fried-up board(2-6K range) while doing crazy overclocking.

@robotsmani-For your budget GD65 is very good.There is not much difference between GD65 and GD80.
For Gigabyte look for the model with XP(Have lucid virtue),X(don't have lucid-virtue)...
Like GA-Z68XP-UD4..


----------



## robotsmani (Dec 26, 2011)

Almost i made up my mind for MSI Z68A GD65, but there is no stock. checked with MSI too.  

So i have to take the ASS risk for ASUS. The ASUS P8Z68 V/Gen3 is what available, the older non gen3 version is not available and Golcha says it stopped prod. Is it true. There is a 1k diff. 

And the V Pro/gen3 and V/gen3 is  ~1k diff. Is it worth buying the vpro/gen3 for the extra ~1k

I don't want to take too much risk on GB


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 26, 2011)

take ASUS P8Z68 V/Gen3


----------



## Tenida (Dec 27, 2011)

@robotsmani-Check this 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/133227-rma-experience-thread-7.html#post1550753


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 28, 2011)

though this is for amd -
AMD Motherboard VRM information list.
see msi am3 failure rate!

*docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Avoxk_HEpJEbdDYyU3BOenBQRWhSdkpKejFwQzBUTXc&hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 28, 2011)

Tenida said:


> And i have not said asus is the best  asus sucks in india



Sorry about bumping this old thread, but I would like to mention that Asus is bad only where Rashi is bad. I heard in this forum only that Rashi deals better with customers somewhere in India. Forgot that poster and the exact location.  Might be he (i.e. the poster) can revive my memory


----------



## Skud (Dec 28, 2011)

Chennai. One case in Shimla too, iirc.


----------



## robotsmani (Dec 31, 2011)

MSI Z68A GD65 is no stock anywhere in india 
So there is no choice...

Got the ASUS P8Z68 V/Gen3 - 14.5k

Hope will work properly

Thanks guys for all your suggestions


----------



## Tenida (Dec 31, 2011)

^^Congrats buddy.That board is rock-solid enjoy.
*Good news*-


Spoiler



Asus is changing his distributor to Neoteric 
So you will not face any problem in near future


----------



## robotsmani (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Tenida

That is the great news


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 31, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^Congrats buddy.That board is rock-solid enjoy.
> *Good news*-
> 
> 
> ...



is this news real??


----------



## Tenida (Dec 31, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> is this news real??


Yes......


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 31, 2011)

source????
jus askin.....


----------



## Tenida (Jan 1, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> source????
> jus askin.....



Recently, I went to neoteric and they told me.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 9, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Sorry about bumping this old thread, but I would like to mention that Asus is bad only where Rashi is bad. I heard in this forum only that Rashi deals better with customers somewhere in India. Forgot that poster and the exact location.  Might be he (i.e. the poster) can revive my memory



Rashi is bad everywhere as overall


----------



## robotsmani (Jan 9, 2012)

BTW...assembled i5 2500k with ASUS P8Z68 V/Gen 3. Working good. Need to OC and studying about it. 

Any good links and references for OC?


----------



## Tenida (Jan 9, 2012)

robotsmani said:


> BTW...assembled i5 2500k with ASUS P8Z68 V/Gen 3. Working good. Need to OC and studying about it.
> 
> Any good links and references for OC?



ITS the best OC guide for Sandybridge system.
P67 Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide For Beginners

Intel Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide | Intel Sandy Bridge,Overclocking,Guide,Performance,Analysis,Servando Silva,Intel Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide and Performance Analysis by Servando Silva
3 Step Overclocking Guide â€“ Sandy Bridge | TechREACTION


----------



## robotsmani (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Tenida for the Quick answer....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 9, 2012)

^after ocing dont forget to join hwbot link in my signature and help improving team rank


----------



## robotsmani (Jan 9, 2012)

^Sure...

What max i can reach with CM hyper evo?


----------



## kaly422000 (Nov 15, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> *I'd seriously advise people to not buy MSI unless it's either a very high end board or you don't plan on overclocking. *
> 
> WRONG, MSI 790FX-GD70 was the most used board for Phenom II, by overclockers according to hwbot.org!!!
> 
> ...



i bought recently a giga h61m-ds2. which haa minor booting problem. sometime on start up first come the UEFI DUAL BIOS SCREEN and then front led indicaters goes off(also hdd and and cpu fan also gone off, i think) then it starts led on and then again off. 2 repeating  start and restart then finaly boot. but this fault happen  2 out of 10 time. any way its a brand new borad(just bought). i had a visit today at accel front line centre where a technician said this a usual booting(faulti booting as described) for this board. but sud i accept that


----------

